# Is Rove Funny?



## sam76 (24 May 2009)

my answer is NO 

he's a cheese d*** with bad timing


----------



## Wilson! (24 May 2009)

Agree, he just takes the pss out of people, especially Koshy, typical small man syndrome. Hardly any witty jokes if you ask me


----------



## So_Cynical (24 May 2009)

More amusing than funny.


----------



## Aussiest (24 May 2009)

I'm so glad somebody has posted this one. A friend and myself have been discussing how so not funny he is. I used to ask myself how he got a self titled show on tv. There was no profile for him before his show.

The conclusion i came up with is that he got private funding to market his show to Ten, rather than achieving his status by public demand.

Nothing against him, but i do not find him funny. Sorry Rove if you are reading this


----------



## nomore4s (24 May 2009)

No

Not one person has said yes in the poll yet, lol.

Not that I watch it much but some of the other people on his show are funny.


----------



## Soft Dough (24 May 2009)

Another no from me.

The only comedy on that show come from the comedians he surrounds himself with.


----------



## sammy84 (24 May 2009)

Peter Helliar would be a better host. Bring back hey hey, but change it to hey hey its sunday.


----------



## weird (24 May 2009)

Soft Dough said:


> Another no from me.
> 
> The only comedy on that show come from the comedians he surrounds himself with.




Yup, I agree, the host is not that funny, this is the first series I actually like to watch, but fortunately as stated above, he has surrounded himself with the right mix for the current show.


----------



## bluelabel (24 May 2009)

I know i am just wasting space by agreeing with everyone that Rove is not funny, so i am going to say something different...  Carrie Bickmore is HOT!!!

:bier:

blue


----------



## moXJO (24 May 2009)

Rove is the modern version of Daryl Somers, same cringe worthy interviewing and crap jokes. Everyone knows that after Daryl Somers struck a deal with the devil during the 90's that he is now immortal. 

For every Daryl Somers you axe, a new one shall rise in his place.


----------



## Gundini (24 May 2009)

Funny? Not sure.... His writers I find amusing at times. I like his confidence....

Really cant be sure, don't watch much TV and havnt seen him in years. 

Is he still around? Has he got facial hair?


----------



## alwaysLearning (24 May 2009)

jay leno is funny...


----------



## insider (24 May 2009)

Wilson! said:


> typical small man syndrome




Uh-huh... is that relevant?


----------



## insider (24 May 2009)

sammy84 said:


> Peter Helliar would be a better host. Bring back hey hey, but change it to hey hey its sunday.




I agree... but he must leave Straunny out of it...


----------



## insider (24 May 2009)

bluelabel said:


> I know i am just wasting space by agreeing with everyone that Rove is not funny, so i am going to say something different...  Carrie Bickmore is HOT!!!
> 
> :bier:
> 
> blue




Carrie Bickmore is another one that's not funny.


----------



## nomore4s (24 May 2009)

I wonder if Rove will vote for himself(that he is funny) in this poll?:


----------



## Solly (25 May 2009)

No !!

But does Carrie Bickmore have a sister ??  
Just askin'.....:


----------



## metric (25 May 2009)

absolutely talentless.

how he got a gig i will never understand. 




.


----------



## ceasar73 (25 May 2009)

no he aint funny and neither is his sidekkick peter hilliar.
both embarrassing really.


----------



## beamstas (25 May 2009)

I voted yes
He is funny


----------



## Agentm (25 May 2009)

its a definite no for me.

great topic.  i was watching it last night and commenting on how all the crew were very tired and not funny at all. 

i watched it last night and hughsie was just shouting comedy.  its a very tired and well worn path he uses, to shout out a comedy piece and just use the extreme reaction of that alone to carry the humor.

carrie was a better written piece, but it was labored.. 

cant stand any of the people on the show really..

the two guests were far superior and very switched on, i think they saved the show.. 

rove is better in the early sessions as the material is more abundant and better quality, it needs to be a monthly show with more attention to quality..

rove was always good as a stand up on cruise ships, i think he could easily go back to that career path and be successful.. 

when sideshow ran their series,  the bunch of guys writing on that were up to speed and kept the quality and life of the show going week in week out. its a pity it couldnt last, but like the previous run it had when it was called the big gig, it remained the benchmark for live comedy on Australian tv imho


----------



## gfresh (25 May 2009)

What is funny, is that an overwhelming 90% of people here don't think he is funny, yet the show is still on air


----------



## Chorlton (25 May 2009)

Although the thread is about whether Rove is "funny" (which I would say "No") I would also add that as a talk-show host he is also pretty poor. The level of questions that he asks his guests is IMO pretty dreadful. I've seen better questions asked of guests on Channel 31 !!!!

The show "Rove" reminds me of one of those "Boys Clubs". The same regular guests all appear on different shows together. Personally, I think the only really naturally funny (and by that I also mean talented) people are Hamish and Andy.....


----------



## Glen48 (25 May 2009)

I voted yes
He is funny
__________________
No that is funny..


----------



## Happy (25 May 2009)

Didn't find him funny, but felt sorry for him for a while thou.

His new girl reminds me Belinda a bit.

Not sure if he improved as I don't watch his program for quite a while now.


----------



## white_goodman (25 May 2009)

Chorlton said:


> Hamish and Andy.....




and Hamish is the only funny one out of those two HA!...


----------



## gouryella (25 May 2009)

When Rove Live first came on air I used to love watching it. It all just seemed more natural back then, now he appears to be trying too hard.

I haven't watched Rove for years because I just don't find him funny any more. If I was to ever watch it again it would only be because of the others on the show - Pete, Hughesy, Hamish & Andy etc. Oh, and Carrie Bickmore :blover: I think that the others 'carry' the show, so to speak.

Did anyone else see Rove's poor attempts at humour at the Logies too? It just seems like he tries too hard to be funny. Oh, and I agree that Hamish is the funny one out of the two (Hamish & Andy).


----------



## questionall_42 (25 May 2009)

Chorlton said:


> Although the thread is about whether Rove is "funny" (which I would say "No") I would also add that as a talk-show host he is also pretty poor. The level of questions that he asks his guests is IMO pretty dreadful. I've seen better questions asked of guests on Channel 31 !!!!
> 
> The show "Rove" reminds me of one of those "Boys Clubs". The same regular guests all appear on different shows together. Personally, I think the only really naturally funny (and by that I also mean talented) people are Hamish and Andy.....




Rove did start out on Channel 31, did the hard yards, was popular and talented, and somehow managed to hit the big-time. I saw him a couple of times in the late 90s on channel 31 and he was a top performer and had the little audience in ruptures and held the show together. I haven't got the faintest idea what it is like now as I don't have a TV and have never watched him on commercial TV.


----------



## mastatrada (25 May 2009)

*Re: Is Rove Funny? About as funny as catching ebola*

He is the comedy equivalent of Kings of Leon- both produce mundane talentless drivel but have inexplicably become famous, perhaps just through lack of competition in their respective fields


----------



## jersey10 (25 May 2009)

gfresh said:


> What is funny, is that an overwhelming 90% of people here don't think he is funny, yet the show is still on air




and he is nominated for the gold logie year after year. what does that tell you?


----------



## son of baglimit (25 May 2009)

his show and its content are made for the dim wit big brother audience, which accounts for 70% of the stupid population of this country. they dont laugh at the jokes, they laugh at the canned laughter cued by the studio audience. the show is backed up by new idea type stories on these fab celebrities we are told to worship.

sorry but no thanks.


----------



## gruntle (25 May 2009)

jersey10 said:


> and he is nominated for the gold logie year after year. what does that tell you?




So did Harold from Neighbours... the Aussie TV industry is pretty dire if our pick of the litter is a midget and a pensioner


----------



## Struzball (25 May 2009)

No he's not funny, I don't even know when the show is on anymore but I used to watch it back when it was a plain format.

Ever since they changed it completely after the break I can't watch it.

His 'pretending to be gay' jokes are completely not funny, and I think it's the only joke he actually has.


----------



## SenTineL (25 May 2009)

Not only he's not funny, he seems to target his jokes at the teen market or something....I found myself watching this coz there's not much else on TV on Sundays anymore. 

I couln't believe the performance of the Pussycat dolls either, getting off topic a bit....

Most of the acts on there do a 1.5 minute miming number...I mean what's the point? It's like watching a tabloid magazine, all the gossip, crap jokes and even worse performances by the so called 'artists'.

If this is what majority of people watch I'm afraid, very afraid of the future. Rove if nothing else is probably a very good business man, he owns the productions company so he probably doesnt care if we all think he's not funny, he's making a killing out of the rights of the show.

Rant over


----------



## ColB (25 May 2009)

> Originally posted by Solly
> 
> "No !!  But does Carrie Bickmore have a sister ??  Just askin'.....




Solly, you NuntheWisers brother?

Over 90% agree that he is not funny and i'm one of them!  How the hell did this guy win logies?  Apparently he's meant to appeal to the younger set according to my daughter so we must all be old farts!  Guess a few old ducks may like him though.  I'd rather watch The Chasers.  Did you hear The Chasers have offered Clare Werbeloff (CHK CHK Boom) a job!


----------



## adobee (25 May 2009)

The segments on this show are rubbish.. I am not even sure what demographic it is trying to appeal too... The segment on Kevin Rudd is crap and they could actually make it pretty funny.. The other segments are crap and the support (fat guy, yelling guy, potentially gay iraqi, hamish&andi arent really to funny either).. 

I am sure there has to be some tallent who can host a similar sort of show... Roy & HG were reasonable but are well past there use by date now..
Media watch is funnier than rove..


----------



## Dowdy (25 May 2009)

Rove has never been funny. Normally comedians and TV shows repeat the same joke til it becomes funny then they stop. Rove just keeps SHOUTING the same joke til it becomes funny and keeps repeating it til you hit the mute button.

Now he has all these REAL comedians on the show to make up for Rove's unfunny jokes but all they dont was just grab all the radio comedians and slapped them onto one show. 

It shouldn't be called Rove Live, it should be called Radio Live


----------



## xyzedarteerf (25 May 2009)

gfresh said:


> What is funny, is that an overwhelming 90% of people here don't think he is funny, yet the show is still on air




that's because of this guy.


----------



## Old Mate (25 May 2009)

Haha very glad to see 90% of people have voted no. Never been a fan of him, and Peter Helliar and co are just as bad. Especially Dave Hughes, he just puts on a stupid overdone Aussie accent and shouts stuff. True comedy gold that. Hamish and Andy I find mildly amusing, though I don't understand why everyone else thinks they're so good. Having said that they're doing better than I am, so who am I to judge.


----------



## SenTineL (25 May 2009)

Actually the one funny thing on the show was the Kevin Rudd laugh, that made me giggle out loud


----------



## sam76 (31 May 2009)

Here we go again...


----------



## Dangerous Dave (31 May 2009)

a latter day Darryl Summers.


----------



## Dowdy (31 May 2009)

Dangerous Dave said:


> a latter day Darryl Summers.




Darryl Summers seems like a down to earth type of guy which is what made him likeable

Rove is just a 'Try-Hard'


----------



## awg (31 May 2009)

Rove is so not funny, I dont consider him to be a comedian at all, just a host really. 

My 12 yr old son likes him, I think thats his level


----------



## tehnoob (16 June 2009)

*Re: Is Rove Funny? About as funny as catching ebola*



mastatrada said:


> He is the comedy equivalent of Kings of Leon- both produce mundane talentless drivel but have inexplicably become famous, perhaps just through lack of competition in their respective fields




That's a bit harsh, Kings of Leon are far superior! Their first three albums were actually very good, it's really just the current one that is horrible.


----------



## Prospector (16 June 2009)

Rove is not funny, Helliar is not funny, Dave Hughes yells too much and I hate him, and Carrie just thinks she is funny. (I hate it when comedians wait for you to laugh as they laugh themselves) The show with Gordon Ramsey - WT was that all about, and last Sunday with that guy with the hair; every couple of seconds we would say "hair" as he tucked it behind his ears, and then "jock creep" as he fidgetted around on the seat pulling his dacks, doing this over and over again.  

Really boring and would rather watch nothing from now on.


----------



## el caballo (16 June 2009)

Like most Australian TV hosts, Rove is neither funny nor interesting.


----------



## moXJO (16 June 2009)

I don't mind GNW


----------



## tehnoob (17 June 2009)

moXJO said:


> I don't mind GNW




Good News Week is waaaay better than Rove, although it's not as good as it was when it was on ABC.


----------



## kgee (17 June 2009)

No I don't get it he's a dick and yet he gets creat people on his show yep GNW is pretty good , funny how a lot of the formatt follows the glasshouse but i expect they copied off someone else
feel sorry for Mikey sometimes don't know why... but i spose your sense of humour can come and go...much like the show hit and miss ....depends on the guests
but nah Roves a dick and anyone that likes him has some weird guilt issues about midgets
ps just got a dvd from the library "The Review" ABC series as far as a curiosity stake awesome wether ii like it or not ....might have to watch a couple more


----------



## Prospector (17 June 2009)

Good News Week lost it when it moved from the ABC.


----------



## roonapa (17 June 2009)

Rove is not funny but worse still he is such a sycophantic interviewer. Watch Jonathan Ross on 7 at 10.30 Monday's now he is a funny bloke


----------



## nomore4s (17 June 2009)

roonapa said:


> Watch Jonathan Ross on 7 at 10.30 Monday's now he is a funny bloke




He is funny, quite enjoy his show.


----------



## Macquack (17 June 2009)

nomore4s said:


> I wonder if Rove will vote for himself(that he is funny) in this poll?:




That reminds me of when Rove's production company offices went up in smoke a few years ago. 

The joke at the time was that the fire was fuelled by thousands of copies of "TV Week" (missing the Logies Nomination Page) that Rove had accumulated.

I voted not funny.


----------



## sam76 (5 July 2009)

Anyone just notice that Rove is balding big time?!


----------



## trainspotter (5 July 2009)

Great, all we need is another unfunny, balding, midget, psycophantic, servile, host of a mediocre show ramming his opinion down our throat on free to air TV. Don't watch him. Tried once but it failed to impress my especially trained autistic seeing eye guide dog Albert. I was hanging onto his tail and it didn"t wag at the funny bits so I turned it off. The channel that is, not the dog.


----------



## sam76 (5 July 2009)

Might get into trouble for this....


Rove is **** and very........................ very unfunny


----------



## Buckeroo (5 July 2009)

SenTineL said:


> Actually the one funny thing on the show was the Kevin Rudd laugh, that made me giggle out loud




Your right, that is pretty funny - whats even funnier though, KRudd last week thought everyone was laughing with him!!

And yep, overall, the programs crap, hence why I'm here - my 12 year old seems to like it though.

Cheers


----------



## Smurf1976 (5 July 2009)

Buckeroo said:


> Your right, that is pretty funny - whats even funnier though, KRudd last week thought everyone was laughing with him!!



But at least Kevin knows he isn't the best at comedy and so chose another career instead, rather than spending his life trying at something he's just not good at.

As for the comparissons to Hey Hey, well at least that show did achieve something entertaining a certain demographic and to some extent as a TV outlet for the Australian music industry after Countdown finished. 

Actually, I'd go as far as saying that axing Hey Hey in order to focus on reality TV was where it all started to go wrong for Channel 9. Scrapping something that had become an institution with a consistent audience in order to cash in on a short lived trend wasn't exactly their smartest move.


----------



## sam76 (5 July 2009)

Smurf1976 said:


> Actually, I'd go as far as saying that axing Hey Hey in order to focus on reality TV was where it all started to go wrong for Channel 9. Scrapping something that had become an institution with a consistent audience in order to cash in on a short lived trend wasn't exactly their smartest move.




ASF quote of the year.


----------



## Prospector (5 July 2009)

But Darryl Sommers wasn't funny in the end either. Rove plunged to new depths of unfunniness tonight. That was an hour of my life I can't get back. Actually only saw the last 20 minutes but you get the drift.


----------



## trainspotter (5 July 2009)

Prospector said:


> But Darryl Sommers wasn't funny in the end either. Rove plunged to new depths of unfunniness tonight. That was an hour of my life I can't get back. Actually only saw the last 20 minutes but you get the drift.




Daryl Sommers stopped being funny when they got rid of Ozzie Ostrich. A good comic needs a straight man (or pink puppet resembling a flightless bird in this case). What were you doing for the other 40 minutes Prospector? No doubt falling asleep. Just like 60 minutes on Channel 9:- 48 minutes of bullsheet and 12 minutes of adverts.


----------



## Buckeroo (5 July 2009)

Prospector said:


> But Darryl Sommers wasn't funny in the end either. Rove plunged to new depths of unfunniness tonight. That was an hour of my life I can't get back. Actually only saw the last 20 minutes but you get the drift.




Yep, maybe Darryl wasn't so funny, but the rest of the crew weren't bad - the puppets were always a good laugh

Cheers


----------



## sam76 (5 July 2009)

HHIS was more entertaining and had less egos involved

+ they won more logies than you can poke a stick at...

it's just that viewers have expected less over the years....


----------



## sam76 (30 November 2009)

Good to see Rove saw this poll and decided to end his show...


----------



## bloomy88 (30 November 2009)

Nah not for mine, he's gone downhill since he first started rove


----------



## craigj (30 November 2009)

yeah he is funny but he looked bored with his show this year and it became very formatted and easy to fly thru.


----------

